# Ultra Fine Grits of Sandpaper



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if any of you use ultra fine grits such as 280 or 320. I know we (Joest) offer both, but sales are not reflecting consumer knowledge of availabilty. For those of you that have used it, can you pass on your thoughts and give it a rating? Thanks and Happy Holidays to all:thumbup:
Rob


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I refuse to use anything that leaves less scratches than my sponge. 180 grit is about as smooth as I get , but mostly 150


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

280 or more... I will take forever.. 120 or 150 if painted directly after..


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I use 220 &240 for finish 150 for rough between coats. I've never tried the joest so I can't comment on there's if they wanna send me some I'll try it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

For a level 4 finish 220 is as fine as you need to go. The problem of going too fine is that with harder muds you can end up polishing it, then you end up having glassy joints. The result is they stand out like white ones on a black dog.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

180 or 220 grit.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

180 for me :yes:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

150 rough sand 180 or 220 final sand for me 

Still haven't tried Joest as the package still hasn't arrived so for me it's radius 360 220 grit on my porter cable with a quick sponge after to buff the minor swirls


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

120 for the pole and sponges, burned down of course and 220 on the power sander


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

So who do you pay to skim over all these swirl marks after the damage is done?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Who? Me? What swirls? Actually we've found that the light swirl scratches hide better than straight line scratches from the pole! Besides, you use 120 as well!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Who? Me? What swirls? Actually we've found that the light swirl scratches hide better than straight line scratches from the pole! Besides, you use 120 as well!


120 on light rough sand. Swirls? Straight line scratches ? There should be non of both!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

There will always be scratches! You just don't look close enough. Finer grits give you finer scratches. That is all. Get them small enough that they cover with paint, and you're done!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> There will always be scratches! You just don't look close enough. Finer grits give you finer scratches. That is all. Get them small enough that they cover with paint, and you're done!


I look close .. They don't cover with paint ! Unless the paint is sprayed.

A roll paint won't cover the lightest of swirls.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

You need glasses? Lol ;P


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> You need glasses? Lol ;P


Your not too far from the truth on that!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

usually 180 on the PC, go fast until it's worn in (about 5 minutes) then a quick flick with the flexedge sander to take out the swirly's, then light check with a fine sponge.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

180 on 2 coat and 220 on 3 coat finish product. 100 grit sponge on angles. 180 grit sponge on flats.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Hit the painter with a big stick if he stretches the primer.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I love fu#kin with you guys!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas you funny f***er


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Merry Christmas you funny f***er


...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> So who do you pay to skim over all these swirl marks after the damage is done?


You use your medium grit sponge sander you love, and grind straight lines through it

It don't matter which grit everyone says their using, unless you say which mud your using?

If I was using CGC (which is sorta USG)

If I got stuck using the green box (taping mud) 100 to 120 grit (maybe a 150 buff, never finished with it before)

Red box (all purpose) 150 to 180 grit (could use 120 if you sanded all screws and angles first.:whistling2

Machine mud, 180 to 220, grit, which could be too sharp for that mud

My guess is your average sponge sander is around 120, grit, depending on brand.

Theres my 2 bucks worth


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with all of that. Glad you wrote. Saved me the effort.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

100 grit between coats, 150 grit for final sand. that's all you need. anything else and you are just polishing, not sanding. quit making life hard on yourself.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"It don't matter which grit everyone says their using, unless you say which mud your using?"

Agreed.

I generally use Pro-Form black and Pro-form red. 180-220 PC discs, same for pole sheets and medium/fine single angle sponge.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

McDusty said:


> 100 grit between coats, 150 grit for final sand. that's all you need. anything else and you are just polishing, not sanding. quit making life hard on yourself.


And that's a fact?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> And that's a fact?


No not really.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> No not really.


The 220 for the 360 radius sander is a little too rough for the black top that i'm given here ..The USG green top can stand for it a little better..You guys are right!:yes: It all depends on the mud ...and the region you live in! The green top I use could be a totally different beast from what the boys in New York are use too. Iv'e come to find that each plant has their own mix. same goes for the wallboard.. [i was gonna go further with the wallboard but i didn't want to go off topic ,,so:whistling2:]


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

moore said:


> And that's a fact?


Yup. Anything finer than 150 is a waste of time.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mcdusty said:


> yup. Anything finer than 150 is a waste of time.


ok. Your right.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

robert seke said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you use ultra fine grits such as 280 or 320. I know we (Joest) offer both, but sales are not reflecting consumer knowledge of availabilty. For those of you that have used it, can you pass on your thoughts and give it a rating? Thanks and Happy Holidays to all:thumbup:
> Rob


ok so tell us the mud u use....


----------

